# Fountain pen nib chart?



## Paul Downes (Jun 13, 2008)

Is there a chart out there that has a listing of which nibs fit which fountain pens? I ordered what I thought were compatible nibs for a kit and ended up with 2 out of three that fit the kit.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry, Paul, but I have not seen a listing anywhere that shows this.  For the nibs I carry and sell, I have the kits listed in my ad at the MVV forum.


----------

